# Paul and Sabrina 1000 Amp controller



## GE11 (Oct 24, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can buy the 1000Amp version of the open source controller??? Is Paul Holmes back on his feet where he is now selling these??

Thanks!


----------



## CSpaceUnity (Jan 5, 2020)

I've been wondering the same thing. Last time I asked, some 6 months or more ago, they said to stay tuned. But I haven't heard anything yet. I do hope they are able to work out the details. It's a game changer for sure.


----------



## GE11 (Oct 24, 2011)

Well I sure would like to know as well.. the first 500 amp version was a good product!

I’m ready for the 1000 amp version... 

Does anyone know?


----------



## CanadaLT28 (Oct 15, 2011)

I have 2 of the 500A units for my truck and I sent him an email. No response so far. I hope he is OK.


----------



## GE11 (Oct 24, 2011)

yeah it seems he has dropped of the planet!


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

After they were robbed we didn’t hear much from them, hopefully they are ok


----------



## GE11 (Oct 24, 2011)

yeah I know!! I have not heard anything! 
I hope they are OK too!


----------

